# Electrical Problem - Problem Getting Slide To Move



## szelek (Sep 6, 2007)

Wondering if anyone else has had this problem - Started with the converter fan pulsing on out 31 RQS. We then started having trouble with our slide when we were on battery power. When plugged in the slide worked fine but when we were on batteries only the slide started to stop before it was all the way in or out. This problem got progressively worse until it would take 5 or more shots to get it fully moved. We then stated loking for connection problems at the batteries and worked our way back (based on reading similiar problems here on Outbakers). We could find no wiring problems and the batteries were OK on their charge level. We went ahead and put a charger on the batteries. (We had noticed the batteries seemed to be taking a longer time to charge through the converter) With the batteries showing a full charge we still had problems. We then stuck a meter on some of the inside lights and found that when the slide would stop the voltage was dropping on everything in the trailer. With all out testing we then finally had a major failure. We could not get the slide to move and all the lights, the propane detector and Max Fan all stated turning on and off fairly rapidly (thought I was in a disco). We started at the hitch again to start rechecking everything while it was failing and found we could hear something clicking. We tracked the clicking to two small boxes that were screwed to the inside of the frame by the batteries. One was a 30 Amp auto reset breaker for the slide and the other was a 50 Amp for the whole trailer. Replaced both of them and bingo we were good as new. We broke open the 50 Amp breaker and found it was fried on the inside. So 6 hours of frustration was brought on by a $3.00 auto reset circuit breaker.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow. Glad you go it figured out and that a good think to know just in case.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is the second one reported (so happens it was on a 31 rqs) this summer of the 50 amp auto reset breakers doing the disco light thing. I also think mine will go soon as it gets really warm and it really should not when it is only seeing a few amps with normal operation. I suspect the lugs were over tightened at the factory by Gilligan.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> This is the second one reported (so happens it was on a 31 rqs) this summer of the 50 amp auto reset breakers doing the disco light thing. I also think mine will go soon as it gets really warm and it really should not when it is only seeing a few amps with normal operation. I suspect the lugs were over tightened at the factory by Gilligan.


Andy,
What do you mean by the above highlighted statement? Is there something that I need to be checking on the 50 amp breaker?
Not really sure what those breakers do, or what is connected to them.
Would it be a good idea to get a couple replacement breakers to keep in my spare parts kit?

--Greg


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It would be a very good suggestion to have on hand replacements for all your fuses, including the 2 auto reset breakers (one 30 and one 50amp).

The breakers are mounted on the trailer adjacent to the batteries, they protect the entire trailer from an over current condition. They have only a #8 or #10 threaded post for the wires to be connected to them and it is very easy for the nuts (lugs) to be over tightened and thus spinning the post and damaging the breaker internally.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

U could change them out to fuses!!!!!!!!!!!! http://store.solar-electric.com/maxfusholinw.html


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Rip said:


> U could change them out to fuses!!!!!!!!!!!! http://store.solar-electric.com/maxfusholinw.html


IMO, the 40A or larger blade fuses are harder to find than the breakers.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

any auto store


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Rip said:


> any auto store


A couple years ago, I blew a 40A fuse on a trailer and found that the stores I was looking at while on the road maxed out at 30A. I could find the breakers and almost re-wired it to use a breaker, but then I discovered that a 30A fuse would work ok because the loads weren't normally that high (never knew why it blew in the first place).


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well with all the 1,000 watt stereo systems out there these days just go to your local auto stereo place for your fuse needs if NAPA does not have what you need.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Our 30 amp auto-reset fried a couple of years ago (just at the end of our warranty...it was repaired under warranty). More important, it also fried the rocker switch for the slide-out (melted the wires) and also fried the slide motor. The end result was over $1000 in repairs (covered by Keystone).

Mine did the clicking, too. Took me a while to figure out what was happening. Not sure why it failed, but am glad we caught it when we did.


----------



## ttimbers (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone know how to manually open or close the slide on the Outback Sydney 31RQSLE. I was getting ready for a trip next week and wen to pull in the slide. I closed it half way, stopped to move something in its way and when I pushed the butten again it was completedly dead. I check all the circuit breakers and ran a few more diagnostics on the electric system but to no avail. Now I would just like to close it manually so I can get it to the dealer. The Outback general camper manual that came with the camper refers you to the Hyrda Gear manual to do this procedure. However the dealer did not include a copy of this manual in the packet they provide on purchase.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ttimbers said:


> Does anyone know how to manually open or close the slide on the Outback Sydney 31RQSLE. I was getting ready for a trip next week and wen to pull in the slide. I closed it half way, stopped to move something in its way and when I pushed the butten again it was completedly dead. I check all the circuit breakers and ran a few more diagnostics on the electric system but to no avail. Now I would just like to close it manually so I can get it to the dealer. The Outback general camper manual that came with the camper refers you to the Hyrda Gear manual to do this procedure. However the dealer did not include a copy of this manual in the packet they provide on purchase.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ken


Ken I am going from memory here.

Look under the trailer on the curb side between the steps and the wheels. You should see a flap cut in the bottom that is taped or held in place with a wire tie. Up inside there should be access to the manual override.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Another question out of curiosity. Does anyone have the correct part numbers for the 30A and 50A breakers? we will be leaving for a 10 day trip soon an thought it might be good to have an extra set on board just in case.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Another question out of curiosity. Does anyone have the correct part numbers for the 30A and 50A breakers? we will be leaving for a 10 day trip soon an thought it might be good to have an extra set on board just in case.


I do not have a part number but NAPA carries them (or the equivalent)..


----------



## ttimbers (Oct 18, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Does anyone know how to manually open or close the slide on the Outback Sydney 31RQSLE. I was getting ready for a trip next week and wen to pull in the slide. I closed it half way, stopped to move something in its way and when I pushed the butten again it was completedly dead. I check all the circuit breakers and ran a few more diagnostics on the electric system but to no avail. Now I would just like to close it manually so I can get it to the dealer. The Outback general camper manual that came with the camper refers you to the Hyrda Gear manual to do this procedure. However the dealer did not include a copy of this manual in the packet they provide on purchase.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ken


Ken I am going from memory here.

Look under the trailer on the curb side between the steps and the wheels. You should see a flap cut in the bottom that is taped or held in place with a wire tie. Up inside there should be access to the manual override.
[/quote]

Thanks a million. It was exactly were you said it would be. The flap was held up by a plastic wire tie. I used a 5/8th in socket to turn the shaft. Now I have to take it to the dealer to see what the problem is.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Anytime, we are here to help.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good to see this topic revived as a reminder to get back-ups of those breakers. I have everything but them in the camper.

Thanks!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

What's the best way to test these breakers to see if they are the problem? Should you disconnect them to see if the circuit is then open with a meter, or will it be obvious when it is failing?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Devildog said:


> What's the best way to test these breakers to see if they are the problem? Should you disconnect them to see if the circuit is then open with a meter, or will it be obvious when it is failing?


When the slide is in operation the voltage should be the same on both posts of the breaker. If there is any voltage drop then the thermal breaker is going bad. They will also chatter when they are going bad and you will notice this as the power cycling to the slide.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so glad that I'm not the only one with this problem.I have an 07outback RKS and the slide problem is Intermittent. the service tech insisted that my batteries were dead when it happened the first time. the second time it happened they replaced the wall switch. just a few days ago the slide wouldn't go out, when I pressed the switch I just got a clicking noise somewhere near the front of the trailer. After searching this site I found out that I am not alone.I noticed that the red cover is not closed and the wires are a bit rusty,I should probably remove those wires and clean the terminals,or should I just replace?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ryeguy said:


> I'm so glad that I'm not the only one with this problem.I have an 07outback RKS and the slide problem is Intermittent. the service tech insisted that my batteries were dead when it happened the first time. the second time it happened they replaced the wall switch. just a few days ago the slide wouldn't go out, when I pressed the switch I just got a clicking noise somewhere near the front of the trailer. After searching this site I found out that I am not alone.I noticed that the red cover is not closed and the wires are a bit rusty,I should probably remove those wires and clean the terminals,or should I just replace?
> Thanks for any input.


Try the clean and re install first but have a spare on hand to replace. Most of the issues are corrosion.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> What's the best way to test these breakers to see if they are the problem? Should you disconnect them to see if the circuit is then open with a meter, or will it be obvious when it is failing?


When the slide is in operation the voltage should be the same on both posts of the breaker. If there is any voltage drop then the thermal breaker is going bad. They will also chatter when they are going bad and you will notice this as the power cycling to the slide.
[/quote]

Thanks, the slide was very slow again when I was running it out. When I went to let it in today, it started off very slow, I would pull slightly on the top of the slide from the inside, and it seems like it kind of "jumped" into gear and started acting normal. I am still going to test the voltage to see if the thermal breaker may be the main problem.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Andy, I should be able to get them at my dealer, thanks again.


----------

